# Australian Opera - Ben Britten's Peter Grimes



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

Stuart Skelton does this so simply, but with such pathos. . . a far cry from other tenors dramatic gestures:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kirolak said:


> Stuart Skelton does this so simply, but with such pathos. . . a far cry from other tenors dramatic gestures:


Thanks for sharing.


----------

